

In-fighting over Mir on Non-Unity Ubuntu - microwise
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTM5MTE

======
qznc
My bet is that long-term Mir will be a mere Weston alternative simply
implementing the Wayland protocol and using the same kernel APIs.

